# Where's the national (bleeping) outrage?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Surviving the Streets
*with Lt. Jim Glennon

I believe that too many citizens - among them certain specific segments of the media and some politicians - lack respect for both our borders and for our nation's Border Patrol Agents. I believe that there is a collective blindness to the realities of what our Border Patrol Agents face at the borders, both South and North. To paraphrase myself, our borders and our Border Patrol Agents get *no respect*.

Drug cartels, gangs, human traffickers, and terrorists are coming across our borders and they are altogether too ready and too willing to kill our BP Agents. But virtually no one in the media is willing to focus on this issue - no one seems interested in reporting on the very real dangers faced by Agents every day. Too often we hear from the mainstream media that the people crossing are just poor itinerant workers hoping to make an honest living and our BP Agents are violent and over reactive thugs doing the will of a soulless democracy. There are websites in existence that actually promote that ridiculous and dishonest philosophy.

Ten days after the publication of that article, Border Patrol Agent Robert Wimer Rosas, 30 years old with a wife, two-year-old son, and 11-month-old daughter at home, was brutally murdered by some of these _nonviolent _ and _misunderstood_ criminals who were illegally crossing our borders. Some accounts indicate that our brother in law enforcement was executed: repeatedly shot by - and you'll please excuse my political incorrectness here - murderous assholes whose intent is nothing more than to commit crimes of violence in our country!

Full Article: Where's the national (bleeping) outrage?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

RIP Agent Rosas.

I'll say it again, land mines and for those who like to dig tunnels like rats:




 
Semi-autonomous robots that can navigate and map drug-smuggling tunnels could be the greatest weapon to emerge from the government's attempt to stamp out the trade in illicit substances across its borders.

I'd rather see my tax dollars spent here than on health care for these rats!


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

I AGREE 100%...Send these turds back home!!!!!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

truly a thankless job.

i'm sure anyone working LE in Massachusetts or any liberal state for that matter can empathize with the Border Patrol Agents.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> RIP Agent Rosas.
> 
> I'll say it again, land mines and for those who like to dig tunnels like rats:
> 
> ...


That tunnel is better built than I95


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

I have the pleasure and honor to work with BP Agents on a daily basis. These men and women are hard-charging, squared away LEOs. They are always the first to arrive as back-up to our hot calls, strapped up an ready for a fight.

Thanks guys for all the back-up and what you do for the US.


----------

